# edit



## pmiller503 (Jun 24, 2013)

personal


----------



## pmiller503 (Jun 24, 2013)

edit


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Your not crazy one bit. Everything you have describe is 100% dp/dr. I have felt all those things that you have described and now I'm doing so much better. I only feel a little dreamlike still and that's it and I'm grateful that is now my only syptom.I didn't think that I would reach to this point. You can and will feel better. There are many ways to recover from this, read the recover stories and try to do what they suggest. When you try different things give it a month or so before saying it does work, things take time.This disorder feels so intense that you feel as though there is no way you can be normal again. But that's not true, as you start to recover everything bit by bit goes back to normal. You have two options here, continue to suffer through this freakish hell driven disorder or start working on recovery, if you need extra help let me know. Hang in there.


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi pmiller503,

I know how you feel... This is a terrible feeling, isn't it?

I am sorry for you... I hope you will recover as soon as possible....

So, I have the same terrible feelings for 9 years.... chronic....

I am a 34th old girl and I get DP/DR when I was 25 years old....

I also will recover as soon as possible.... Now I start reading this forum... Maybe I, and you, can learn from this forum...

I also will back my life. Sometimes I am so depressed of this strange and anxious feelings.

I wish you good luck!

Greetings!


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

living anxiously through thought is what causes all this. Mental stresses such as this one cause many physical symptoms which only circle the stress in a big circle. If you do research on the subconscious, you will find out that you alone have the power to recover and heal yourself from any sickness. "the power of the subconscious mind" by Joseph Murphy is an excellent text which is like $1-2 dollars for kindle PC app. Good diet is something people swear on because the better foods like fruits and vegetables you eat, the better circulation to the brain, which means less stress is placed on your mind. Less stress = naturally calm.= steady recovery within due time.


----------



## RichUK (Oct 6, 2011)

Nope your not crazy the fact that you relise you have an issue proves it.

What your experiencing is the same as what I and many others have, it is horrible and sometimes it feels like you will never escape from the feeling.

Have you spoken about this to any of your family as this can sometimes help, although it can be hard for them to understand at first.

You need to try and relax and do things you enjoy which is easier said than done, so dont worry if you find this hard to start with.

Hang in there and if you need to chat about anything feel free to message me will be happy to help

Rich


----------



## comett (May 5, 2011)

Hi pmiller. You have gottens some great advice here. And comforting words too. Just hang in there! This too shall pass.

I had the exact same symptoms as you did. I remember so many times feeling that same way at the dinner table. These are some of the darkest moments of my entire life. But, I can tell you it will get better! Try out some of the things mentioned in the recovering persons section. I remember that one of the best things I did was join the ski team in college when I was there having extreme DP. Actually, I sucked as a racer, but the cold air and the wind and the speed of skiing really helped me. On the mountain with my skis was the only place I felt reasonable. Try to find something like that. A lot of people do say exercise works. And try to distract yourself from thinking about the DP 24/7. What you need to get better is just little tiny breaks of time in which the DP seems mometarily gone. I started getting better when I had these little bits of time where I felt normal. Slowly but surely, these bits of time became longer bits of time. Eventually, they were the longest part of the day and my DP was gone. But it took awhile. DP is a really weird condition. I really don't even know how to explain how I recovered, but I know most people here get what I'm saying. Just hang on and believe in a recovery.


----------

